# ASUS P7131 TV Tuner DRIVERS for MCE



## LifetimeCompute (Feb 2, 2005)

I got this response from ASUS tech support:

"I'm sorry to tell you I just got update from our PM. 
We are prohibited to upload it due to copyright and royalty. 
Hence, only new cards with new driver CD can support MCE. 
For the old card with old CD cannot support MCE. "

It is strange that it was advertised that it works with MCE except for this minor problem: IT DOESN'T SHIP WITH THE DRIVERS!!

CAN ANYONE DIRECT ME TO A DOWNLOAD SITE TO GET THIS UPDATED DRIVER?


----------



## dumas (Jan 18, 2006)

try HT TVplus4.0Gold free download,use google search.I tried to copy url but wont let me,for some reason.maybe becdause i,m new to this site and did'nt read instructions huh?


----------



## LifetimeCompute (Feb 2, 2005)

*HT TV Plus 4.0 Gold*

Thanks, I found the download. I emailed the company and asked if it was Windows MCE compatible. I will try the software first chance I get with a new system.


----------



## sriyanscs (May 27, 2009)

LifetimeCompute said:


> I got this response from ASUS tech support:
> 
> "I'm sorry to tell you I just got update from our PM.
> We are prohibited to upload it due to copyright and royalty.
> ...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Its all in the codec for MCE,
CyberLink PowerCinema
Winamp

Tip: make sure your video card driver and Audio driver is up to date.

If you need any help updating those drivers, just post make and model of pc and video card.


----------

